# Shwarma



## dogboa (Oct 22, 2017)

A couple weeks ago we did a lamb Shwarma on the rotisserie. We had Gyro style sandwiches on cumin flat bread with tzatziki.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## dogboa (Oct 22, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Looks delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thanks! It was really good. Never thought a "meat paste" could turn into that. The LEM grinder was one of the best purchases we've ever made.


----------



## Braz (Oct 22, 2017)

That's a new one on me. I need to look into making schwarma now.


----------



## griz400 (Oct 22, 2017)

Love gyros ... did you make your own cucumber dressing ?? nice job .. point to you


----------



## dogboa (Oct 22, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Love gyros ... did you make your own cucumber dressing ?? nice job .. point to you



Yup, everything was homemade.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Awesome! How did I miss this...little late to the party.Now I'm gonna get "Grinder's Elbow" from my old German grinder!
dogboa,care to share the recipe's ? 
Your snake is prettier than mine,just a Burmese Python.


----------

